

Ask HN: Why does plus.google.com take an eternity to load? - plicense

Is it just happening to me? Every time I visit Google plus, it atleast takes 25+ seconds for the page to completely load.
======
dmschulman
Nothing out of the ordinary. The load time is atrocious and it's due to how
Google+ was re-engineered to be a frontend to the Google ecosystem (if you
will). Pretty window behaviors were favored over quick load times and ease of
use. GChat was shoehorned in because of course no one has any other means to
communicate over XMPP (sarcasm).

These annoyances and more are the reason why G+ has become so (increasingly)
derided by the internet. I dislike what it has become but I still use it
frequently. I hope Google will make it a lot less bloated someday

~~~
plicense
I really want to use G+, but every time I try to load up the site, it turns me
off to a point where I feel I have other things to do than wait for the site
to load.

------
MichaelStubbs
I've just tried it after clearing my cache and it takes 5 seconds at most.

~~~
bpicolo
5s is a -long- time for page loads

